
Crawl the web for anything - sophia_nwaiga
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gns.newcrawler
======
haney
Is the crawling actually taking place on the phone or is there a backend
service that's grabbing data? If the phone is doing crawling I'd imagine this
would nuke your battery.

